# Occasional gray poo- normal



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

So Tundra is gaining weight and is doing much better on vinegar.

I noticed Tiki though had a couple grayish looking poos. Is this normal? And one with a little reddish on it (food?)

These two birds have never been in the same room. All bowls food etc is seperste. Hands washed between them etc. nothing has mixed. Even clothes I'm careful.

This whole thing started after both ate some veggies I bought, organic precut in a salad bag.

I'm thinking both had gotten upset stomachs from it.

Can someone tell me if this is a normal color for tiki? He is perfectly happy energetic and eating/ playing. Can urates and feces mix together and make gray sometimes?

Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet
Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet

In each of these pics you can see a more grey dropping. In one there is a cluster of three grey droppings. In another a close up of a slightly pink one. He had no fruit and vegg when this was taken except some dried fruit and veg in organic seed mix. No food dye in pellets.

Thanks so much for all your help this week!


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You can relax, it's okay . Even before I opened the links to see the pics I was already figuring I was going to see this. It's the white urates portion of the poop that comes out as a thin layer on top of the feces portion sometimes to make what 'looks' grayish. It's completely normal.


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Aw thanks! I've been paying such close attention to their poo lately and this was something I hadn't noticed in the past. I was hoping it was something like that. 

Thanks for putting my worries at ease!

As for the pink, is that just something he ate? Not blood right? That would look different I guess?

Thanks so much for answering all of my questions the past few weeks


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

No, I don't see any blood anywhere in any of the droppings.


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

Thanks so much!


----------

